# How to recover data from accidently formatted drive during installation of Windows?



## kbk_unlimited (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,
   I happen to format an important drive while installing Windows, drive had all my photos, as I'm a photographer, I really need them back ASAP. How can I get them back?

Please help me.

Thank you!

Kushal.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Use *Recuva sofware* to recover lost photos.
scan your entire hard disk with this software & yes don't forget to *Enable deep scan.*
Recuva software is freeware.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

get the Easeus Data Recovery Wizard Free Ed. :
Free Partition Recovery Software - Recover Deleted FAT/NTFS/HFS/HFS+/HFSX/Ext2/Ext3 Partition in Windows and Mac OSX.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2012)

Use Recuva for recovering pics , its good for that.

Make sure that you don't write anything else on your hard drive ,before recovery is successful.Else this will reduce the chances of recovery.
Good Luck.


----------



## kbk_unlimited (Jul 16, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Use Recuva for recovering pics , its good for that.
> 
> Make sure that you don't write anything else on your hard drive ,before recovery is successful.Else this will reduce the chances of recovery.
> Good Luck.



Thank you, I recovered all my data.


----------

